

Take 10 minutes break to discuss things you love in a fun and visualized way - Mbalkini

10 days from now we will be launching our private beta Pensqr to see if you like it or not. I would love to invite HN community to have the first look at it.
The web url : http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.pensqr.com
======
read
I recommend you do less visually. Design will be a big part of a sharing
service and you don't want things to look cluttered.

I also wonder if the one sentence description can be shortened.

~~~
Mbalkini
which one sentence you mean? lets talk in things we are passionate about ?

